
Restaurant Search App Zomato Lays Off 300, 10% of Staff - doppp
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/16/restaurant-search-app-zomato-lays-off-300-10-of-staff-in-shift-away-from-live-data-collection/
======
celticninja
Wow. I always wonder how an app I have never heard of can have 1000s of
employees.

I am certainly not a huge restaurant goer but I have a fair to middling
interest in technology and having never heard of this app I wonder how other
people have, enough other people to support 3000 staff?!

